

TV-B-Gone for the Arduino - mnemonik
http://arcfn.com/2009/12/tv-b-gone-for-arduino.html

======
ratsbane
Neat-o. This would be an appropriate platform for a time-delay repeating or
remote-controlled TV-B-Gone. I've thought about how I could mod my original
TV-B-Gone to do that.

I really like my TV-B-Gone. I've given several of them as birthday presents to
the children of friends. They appeal to the ten-year-old boy sense of
mischievousness while subtly conveying the idea that mindless television is a
bad thing.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
But yet dictating to others in public how they should be entertained is a good
thing?

~~~
ratsbane
You make a good point. But having televisions running all of the time in a
room already IS dictating to everyone present what they have to pay attention
to. It's a little like cigarette smoking - if everyone (or the vast majority)
of people in a room are smoking or watching a TV then I would just put up with
it or leave the room. But if I'm in there by myself or with a few other people
who aren't watching the TV, e.g. a car dealership waiting room, as happened
recently, the TV-B-Gone is rather handy.

------
dylanz
My TV-B-Gone kit just arrived in the mail. Ladyada rocks.

------
diN0bot
what's also neat is making "glasses" that display all tv's as off by
refreshing at the appropriate rate.

~~~
windsurfer
I don't get it.

~~~
antipaganda
LCD glasses that flicker transparent and opaque directly out of phase with the
TV signal, so you only see the TV at times when it is between screen
refreshes.

Not gonna work on LCD screens, methinks.

